
Who’s Afraid of Facebook? Not Me - porFavor
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2016/05/fourth-estate-media-facebook-213889
======
mooreds
> Thompson’s meditation would put a jolt of fear in me if I hadn’t read
> similar passages about the transformational qualities of earlier gadgets and
> technology.

Quality.

This to shall pass.

